# Nginx



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone knows how to get rid of Nginx?
I believe it is a firefox brainchild, which won't let me get on the forum for hours at the time!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Do you get an Nginx error when you come here to the site, or is it all sites?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Chances are that you are infected with a virus. You should check out how to remove it here:
http://guides.yoosecurity.com/hijacked-by-welcome-to-nginx-virus-removal-step-by-step/


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

It'll show up for different sites. It doesn't seem to favor any site in particular.

Thanks Aaron, I'll give that link a good try!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

while we are on the subject, i could not get on for hours? kept telling me the server was not answer?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Aaron was doing some upgrades to the back end.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, sorry about the server outage. I was try to do an upgrade, but I ended up rolling it back.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Aaron was doing some upgrades to the back end.


HA,, I read that wrong

LGD


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Aaron I tried their method on the link you supplied. Thanks, but I couldn't get it to work because I couldn't figure out how to reset Internet explorer.
I went to firefox assuming I might get the same results, but no.
I did manage to empty cache and delete cookies and passwords. Now I can't get into my email as I don't have a clue what my Yahoo Id and passwords are.
I'll have to wait til monday and see if I can reach someone with AT&T.
I sure messed that up!
I still am welcomed to nginx.


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

newconvert said:


> Yeah, sorry about the server outage. I was try to do an upgrade, but I ended up rolling it back.


I was going through SSF with-draw last night! Glad its up and running for me this morning!


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for hi-jacking the thread.


----------

